# Intake Materials



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

So I have been thinking about re-doing the stock intake manifold on my z31 (84 turbo). I'd like to make something smoother, better flowing, and re-oriented so that I can intercool it alot easier. In additon, it would then be possible to mate almost any throttle body that can be wired correctly such as the 90mm Q45 TB. Wondering basicly if thick fiberglass could be used, if formed directly off of the lower intake plenum. My idea would look roughly like the picture on the bottom of this page Back to Back to Back Challenge Champions!
except the orientation and shape would be different. in addition, it would not be external to the car. so the main question is whether it has to be metal, or if fiberglass or possibly PVC might work. any ideas please reply asap


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

PVC: bad idea, it would melt and the gases released by this type of plastic when hot are very bad to breath for humans...... I've never seen fiberglass used in an intake manifold before, I'd have to wonder about expansion issues and heat resistance over time. That leaves metal. Basically what you want is the TPI/LT1 intake style, but I beleive the fuel regulator is in the way. Unless you use a mid-rise lower manifold or change the orientation of the FPR. Ive never tried to reverse the upper manifold, I don't know if it would bolt up or not. Someone here had used a Maxima intake (I think) with good results, but it changes a few small details, such as the throttle cable length, and assorted wiring issues such as the TPS.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

you'll have to use metal. And here are examples of other Plenums for the VG motors.
VG30 Intake Plenums


----------

